# Gabriel Garko



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

No ma...
L avete visto?
:unhappy::calcio:apa:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Sì.
Si era già fatto rimpolpare gli zigomi ma questa volta al chirurgo è scappata la mano o l'ha convinto a un intervento più invasivo.
Il risultato è da non avere più il coraggio di uscire di casa.


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

questi vip che si rovinano così... minorati mentali facili da circuire da chirurgi senza etica nè estetica


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

Non lo sapevo.
E fu così che in giro per in mondo migliaia di ormoni femminili perirono.


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Non lo sapevo manco io...
Mi sento male.:unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.
> E fu così che in giro per in mondo migliaia di ormoni femminili perirono.


non erano morti moooolto prima? attiva il gayradar di brutto questo uomo...


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

visto ora:unhappy:
ma vanno di moda questi zigomi credo protesi, che rendono veramente orrendi i lineamenti secondo me
allora meglio un lifting ben fatto, se proprio non si riesce a resistere


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.
> E fu così che in giro per in mondo migliaia di ormoni femminili perirono.


So dell'interesse femminile per lui. Ho sempre dubitato dell'interesse suo nei confronti delle donne.

Un'amica si informata ultimamente sulle   "punturine" che sono essenzialmente di due tipi: botulino per eliminare rughe da contrazione e cocktail d
a base di acido ialuronico per riempire. Il medico le ha sconsigliato di intervenire sugli zigomi perché le iniezioni devono essere profonde e sono molto invasive e non garantiscono la stabilità del riempimento.
Io sono convinta che il riempimento innaturale comporti, quando il cocktail viene riassorbito, uno svuotamento della pelle che causa rughe molto sgradevoli.
Quando questo accade alcuni chirurghi suggeriscono di intervenire in modo radicale con una protesi fissa. Il risultato è quello della Ferilli che ha zigomi alla stesso livello della fronte. Non oso immaginare cosa le accadrà fra qualche anno.
Dovremmo tutti riflettere sul mito della giovinezza imperante che porta delle trentenni a farsi ritoccare.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non erano morti moooolto prima? attiva il gayradar di brutto questo uomo...


Si, vero, ma finchè sei frocio e bello da guardare l'ormone può sempre continuare a lavorarci su.

Comunque Brunetta, più che mito della giovinezza questa mi sa di stupidità imperante autolesionistica.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2015)

adesso sembra l'uomo gatto dello show dei record...


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So dell'interesse femminile per lui. Ho sempre dubitato dell'interesse suo nei confronti delle donne.
> 
> Un'amica si informata ultimamente sulle   "punturine" che sono essenzialmente di due tipi: botulino per eliminare rughe da contrazione e cocktail d
> a base di acido ialuronico per riempire. Il medico le ha sconsigliato di intervenire sugli zigomi perché le iniezioni devono essere profonde e sono molto invasive e non garantiscono la stabilità del riempimento.
> ...


io sto facendo iniezioni di acido ialuronico al ginocchio, se serve a riempire..... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No ma...
> L avete visto?
> :unhappy::calcio:apa:


l'ho visto ora sul web, maremma orrore :singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

il problema è che non si pensa tanto alle rughe o al rimpolpamento ma proprio a cambiare il volto. E ci stanno cadendo ragazze giovanissime, che si fanno i zigome alla Jolie e le labbra a culo di gallina o addirittura il culo della Kardashian


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

È così bella la diversità!


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> io sto facendo iniezioni di acido ialuronico al ginocchio, se serve a riempire..... :rotfl:


Stessa cosa ma ho trovato una sola iniezione che dura un anno e forse di più


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

però c'è da dire che le labbra a canotto sono abbastanza passate di moda, grazie a Dio...speriamo che succeda presto anche per gli zigomi allarganti


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Si era già fatto rimpolpare gli zigomi ma questa volta al chirurgo è scappata la mano o l'ha convinto a un intervento più invasivo.
> Il risultato è da non avere più il coraggio di uscire di casa.


Devo averlo visto un anno fa e con sto capello nero mi aveva fatto scendere l ormone in picchiata, ora...piuttosto Bender.
:mexican:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo averlo visto un anno fa e con sto capello nero mi aveva fatto scendere l ormone in picchiata, ora...*piuttosto Bender.*
> :mexican:


Eccola là, tutto sto giro di parole, e poi secondo voi dove voleva parare, terrribbbile! :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Devo averlo visto un anno fa e con sto capello nero mi aveva fatto scendere l ormone in picchiata, ora...piuttosto Bender.
> :mexican:


Bender è un mio assistito,bender è una mia invenzione....cosa volete fargli?


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Stessa cosa ma ho trovato una sola iniezione che dura un anno e forse di più


racconta che prendo nota......


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> racconta che prendo nota......


 la cerco e te lo dico in mp , ma davvero hai problemi al ginocchio?


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> la cerco e te lo dico in mp , ma davvero hai problemi al ginocchio?


si, ho problemi al ginocchio e non mi trovano la cura.
ho fatto 3 infiltrazioni di acido ialuronico ma non danno nessun beneficio


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> si, ho problemi al ginocchio e non mi trovano la cura.
> ho fatto 3 infiltrazioni di acido ialuronico ma non danno nessun beneficio


Io ne ho fatto una lo scorso maggio dopo aver fatto l'altra che in cinque infiltrazioni questa si fa un unica volta ma io ancora non ho i dolori di prima 
Certo il danno alla cartilagene c'è e non va via ma almeno tampono il dolore , per dirti ieri tutto il giorno in giro per Roma niente dolore invece prima bastavano pochi metri e iniziavo a sopportare.
Comunque c'è anche la cura ,credo che si chiama psp , estraggono il sangue lo centrifugano , ricavano le piastrine e le rimettono nel ginocchio lo sta facendo mio fratello vedrò poi i risultati, a qualcuno a risolto non so per quanto tempo però


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però c'è da dire che le labbra a canotto sono abbastanza passate di moda, grazie a Dio...speriamo che succeda presto anche per gli zigomi allarganti


Mica tanto fuori moda... c'è ancora l'invasione di selfie a kiulo di gallina

E poi...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xTHEts...bqMUCFcTEGAodIgQAmjIHcmVsYXRlZEjz3fWkhLukzqUB


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Se non sbaglio lo scorso anno ad un servizio delle iene si parlava di quanto costava rifarsi il culo bianco....mi sembra 1200 euro...ma ci rendiamo conto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.
> E fu così che in giro per in mondo migliaia di ormoni femminili perirono.





Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo manco io...
> Mi sento male.:unhappy:





free ha detto:


> visto ora:unhappy:
> ma vanno di moda questi zigomi credo protesi, che rendono veramente orrendi i lineamenti secondo me
> allora meglio un lifting ben fatto, se proprio non si riesce a resistere


Mi spiace di essere stata io darvi questa brutta notizia.
Non mi sto riprendendo...
:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (4 Maggio 2015)

In realtà questi risultati sono opere sia del soggetto che del chirurgo estetico....Non mi stupisco solo di Garko ma anche del medico che l'ha combinato così...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio lo scorso anno ad un servizio delle iene si parlava di quanto costava rifarsi il culo bianco....mi sembra 1200 euro...ma ci rendiamo conto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me lo sbiancamento anale fa morire!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Eccomi*



Nicka ha detto:


> A me lo sbiancamento anale fa morire!!



Fammi capire a cosa serve?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace di essere stata io darvi questa brutta notizia.
> Non mi sto riprendendo...
> :unhappy:


A dire il vero a me Garko ha fatto passare ogni voglia (se mai ne avessi avute nei suoi confronti) nel momento in cui ha recitato facendo il finto siculo...:unhappy:
Questa è stata la mazzata finale...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A dire il vero a me Garko ha fatto passare ogni voglia (se mai ne avessi avute nei suoi confronti) nel momento in cui ha recitato facendo il finto siculo...:unhappy:
> Questa è stata la mazzata finale...


A me. Di voglie non ne ha fatte mai venire ... Eppure esteticamente* era *belloccio ma non mi ha mai attizzato .... Ora poi :singleeye::blank:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me. Di voglie non ne ha fatte mai venire ... Eppure esteticamente* era *belloccio ma non mi ha mai attizzato .... Ora poi :singleeye::blank:



Tu sei più da tipo....al pacino vero?


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me. Di voglie non ne ha fatte mai venire ... Eppure esteticamente* era *belloccio ma non mi ha mai attizzato .... Ora poi :singleeye::blank:


E' che a me piace tutt'altro genere, ma capisco che possa essere sempre piaciuto...
In ogni caso si è veramente rovinato...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei più da tipo....al pacino vero?


 a me i manichini piacciono poco  non mi smuovono proprio nulla


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire a cosa serve?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Avevo letto da qualche parte che l ano diventa scuro usandolo molto con rapporti anali quindi...boh...


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo letto da qualche parte che l ano diventa scuro usandolo molto con rapporti anali quindi...boh...


Io avevo letto di peggio ... che si tingono con l'età dovuto a quello che passa di li insomma


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Comunque circa 10 anni fa feci un filler sulle rughe naso labiali, che era non davvero molto profonde.
Sorridendo sempre coke una kreti...
Ovviamente chirurgo scelto con accuratezza e infatti...
Bastarono due infiltrazioni, mi fece la prima volta un ialuronico totalmente assorbibile, la seconda un semi permanente.
Fui felicissima.
E lui un mago.
La mia amica poco tempo fa ha fatto il botox, sempre con lui, e sta benissimo.
Naturale a mille.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io avevo letto di peggio ... che si tingono con l'età dovuto a quello che passa di li insomma


Mi hai fatto venire in mente i racconti di un mio amico radiologo :singleeye::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io avevo letto di peggio ... che si tingono con l'età dovuto a quello che passa di li insomma


Cacca indelebile?


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> a me i manichini piacciono poco  non mi smuovono proprio nulla


Quindi?


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente i racconti di un mio amico radiologo :singleeye::unhappy:


E allora racconta


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo letto da qualche parte che l ano diventa scuro usandolo molto con rapporti anali quindi...boh...


Ma si possono spendere quei soldi per fartelo bianco?e  che colori posso scegliere?io un rosso antracite...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi mi piacciono altri tipi di uomini


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque circa 10 anni fa feci un filler sulle rughe naso labiali, che era non davvero molto profonde.
> Sorridendo sempre coke una kreti...
> Ovviamente chirurgo scelto con accuratezza e infatti...
> Bastarono due infiltrazioni, mi fece la prima volta un ialuronico totalmente assorbibile, la seconda un semi permanente.
> ...


Lo fanno praticamente tutte, a parte me e quattro mie amiche.
Ho detto qual è la mia impressione, guardando attrici che, con tutta evidenza, lo fanno sempre
C'è chi lo fa per il matrimonio dei figli per far figura Eek


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si possono spendere quei soldi per fartelo bianco?e  che colori posso scegliere?io un rosso antracite...


C'è chi lo fa...
Ci sono pure delle donne che si rifanno l'imene...per me sono delle pazze furiose...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E allora racconta


c'è gente che proprio e altrui piacere ci infila di tutto ...che poi diventa difficile sfilare  pure una molla, per dire, mica piccola poi  :facepalmvviamente di solito urgono interventi chirurgici per rimuovere :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si possono spendere quei soldi per fartelo bianco?e  che colori posso scegliere?io un rosso antracite...


Ma non è meglio fluorescente :rotfl:?


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> c'è gente che proprio e altrui piacere ci infila di tutto ...che poi diventa difficile sfilare  pure una molla, per dire, mica piccola poi  :facepalmvviamente di solito urgono interventi chirurgici per rimuovere :singleeye:


:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :scared: :scared: :scared:


Peraltro le feste natalizie ispirano certe cose (pare)


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi mi piacciono altri tipi di uomini


Tipo?


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno praticamente tutte, a parte me e quattro mie amiche.
> Ho detto qual è la mia impressione, guardando attrici che, con tutta evidenza, lo fanno sempre
> C'è chi lo fa per il matrimonio dei figli per far figura Eek


Sinceramente se lo fanno tutte non lo so, sembra che ci sia vergogna a dirlo perchénon conosco nessuna a parte me e la mia amica. 
Certo le attrici esagerano, ma riengo che se puoi modificare senza stravolgere va bene.
Infatti dopo, tutti che mi dicevano che viso fresco avessi ma non capivano cosa ci fosse di diverso.
Io non sono contro, ci vuole misura.
E lo faccio solo per me.
Anzi. L ho fatto solo per me.
Quelle due rughe non le potevo vedere.
Che poi non sono sparite, si sono solo attenuate ma mi andava benissimo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> c'è gente che proprio e altrui piacere ci infila di tutto ...che poi diventa difficile sfilare  pure una molla, per dire, mica piccola poi  :facepalmvviamente di solito urgono interventi chirurgici per rimuovere :singleeye:



Si ti confermo...anche bottiglie di coca cola di vetro....


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peraltro le feste natalizie ispirano certe cose (pare)


W la pigna!!!! :festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> W la pigna!!!! :festa::festa::festa:



Che colore preferisci?


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che colore preferisci?


Della pigna!?
Quella con la neve finta sopra!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



Nicka ha detto:


> Della pigna!?
> Quella con la neve finta sopra!!!!


 Io verde pisello...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tipo?


D'istinto ti dico che non mi piacciono i bambolotti,  non mi attirano gli uomini impegnati ad aggiustare il proprio aspetto fisico "costantemente".


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> W la pigna!!!! :festa::festa::festa:


Eh pure la pigna, sai quelle che si usano come decorazione :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh pure la pigna, sai quelle che si usano come decorazione :singleeye:


Io a quelle pensavo!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io a quelle pensavo!!!


Comunque qualcuno rischia pure emorragie interne :facepalm:ma come azz  si fa


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

E siamo riusciti di nuovo a parlare di ani [emoji12]


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> E siamo riusciti di nuovo a parlare di ani [emoji12]


Copla tua.:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Copla tua.:rotfl:


No no di Tebe [emoji2] a Cesare quel che è di Cesare....


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque qualcuno rischia pure emorragie interne :facepalm:ma come azz  si fa


Io sono molto aperta nei confronti delle fantasie sessuali altrui...ma sempre nei limiti del sano.
Certa gente rischia davvero di rovinarsi la vita...
Vuoi divertirti a livello anale? Ben venga...ma stacci in occhio. Contando che è un muscolo che puoi pure allenare eh...ma se si contrae in un brutto momento sono poi cazzi D) amari.
C'è gente che si è masturbata con un martello pneumatico...c'è gente che si impicca pur di provare piacere...
Io non esagererei...


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> No no di Tebe [emoji2] a Cesare quel che è di Cesare....



Colpa tua....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa tua....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma perché perché! Quante volte ho detto che ce l'ho timoroso? [emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> Ma perché perché! Quante volte ho detto che ce l'ho timoroso? [emoji41] [emoji41]



Cosa?


----------



## drusilla (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa?


Io volevo solo edurvi (si dice così?) sulle possibili cause dello oscuramento anale, ma lo so che sei tu l'esimio professore del backdoor [emoji12]


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*No*



drusilla ha detto:


> Io volevo solo edurvi (si dice così?) sulle possibili cause dello oscuramento anale, ma lo so che sei tu l'esimio professore del backdoor [emoji12]



Erudirvi....!No,:rotfl::rotfl:dai,il culo è solo una questione di testa....un giorno ti spiego con calma...


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

ecco un altro 3d trasformato in poche ore :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No no di Tebe [emoji2] a Cesare quel che è di Cesare....


No no.
Tua


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*si*



Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> Tua


Pure mia.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ecco un altro 3d trasformato in poche ore :facepalm::rotfl:


Tra Oscuro e Drusillabe i culi....:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Per una volta non c'entro nulla!!


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure mia.


Beh...tu ci sei in mezzo a prescindere ai culi.
Quasi quasi prima di morire ti chiedo una prestazione.



:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per una volta non c'entro nulla!!


Anche tu centri sempre.

Ma a proposito di lifting orrendi.
Un altro inguardabile e che non ne aveva bisogno,è Scialpi.
Per chi se lo ricorda.
:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...tu ci sei in mezzo a prescindere ai culi.
> Quasi quasi prima di morire ti chiedo una prestazione.
> 
> 
> ...



Accetto volentieri.Solo un favore,cerca di non arrivare all'ultimo....


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Accetto volentieri.Solo un favore,cerca di non arrivare all'ultimo....


No va beh.
Sto anal vorrei godermelo, quindi niente all ultimo.
Devo essere bene in forze.
Già così sono venti anni come minimo...
C è un limite a tutto







Ma cosa scrivo....
:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2015)

*Vabbè*



Tebe ha detto:


> No va beh.
> Sto anal vorrei godermelo, quindi niente all ultimo.
> Devo essere bene in forze.
> Già così sono venti anni come minimo...
> ...



Vabbè ne abbiamo di tempo su....


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta......

E no eh. 
Adesso Fiamma mi spieghi cosa hai contro Al Pacino.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ne abbiamo di tempo su....





Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente se lo fanno tutte non lo so, sembra che ci sia vergogna a dirlo perchénon conosco nessuna a parte me e la mia amica.
> Certo le attrici esagerano, ma riengo che se puoi modificare senza stravolgere va bene.
> Infatti dopo, tutti che mi dicevano che viso fresco avessi ma non capivano cosa ci fosse di diverso.
> Io non sono contro, ci vuole misura.
> ...


Me l'hanno detto donne insospettabili.

Certo che si fa per sé. Se il risultato è che appari riposata il cambiamento è minimo.
Ma io dicevo degli effetti a medio e lungo termine perché, poiché si riassorbe, deve essere rifatto periodicamente per mantenere l'effetto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me l'hanno detto donne insospettabili.
> 
> Certo che si fa per sé. Se il risultato è che appari riposata il cambiamento è minimo.
> Ma io dicevo degli effetti a medio e lungo termine perché, poiché si riassorbe, deve essere rifatto periodicamente per mantenere l'effetto.


Non è proprio così.
Nel senso.
Su di me, sulle rughe naso labiali che avevo, l effetto anche di quello riassorbibile è stato notevole.
Il medico mnspiegava che è una questioje di pelle e di età.
Io avevo la pelle elastica ancora, quindi l effetto riempimento ha "stirato" anche dopo che si è assorbito tutto in sei mesi, proprio le rughe.
Infatti poi, ilnfiller semi permanente l ho fatto quasi due anni dopo e da allora sono passati eoni.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Non mi ricordo chi diceva che la chirurgia estetica è il burqua occidentale contemporaneo...........


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo chi diceva che la chirurgia estetica è il burqua occidentale contemporaneo...........


dai... bella 'sta cosa...


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai... bella 'sta cosa...


E' una frase di Ravasi, il monsignore..... però contiene secondo me un fondo di verità.
( Ecco adesso si scatena il putiferio...... )

Per chi non l'avesse già visto,
Consiglio la visione del documentario "Il corpo elle donne" di Lorella Zanardo. 
Immagine femminile e media.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente se lo fanno tutte non lo so, sembra che ci sia vergogna a dirlo perchénon conosco nessuna a parte me e la mia amica.
> Certo le attrici esagerano, ma riengo che se puoi modificare senza stravolgere va bene.
> Infatti dopo, tutti che mi dicevano che viso fresco avessi ma non capivano cosa ci fosse di diverso.
> Io non sono contro, ci vuole misura.
> ...


Io, io 


Dicembre scorso: sorella e amica che insistono per andare a farci punturine. Io, con aria di sufficienza: "non ne sento la necessità". Gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile (post scoperta del tradimento): sono andata. Essenzialmente vitamine e pochissimo acido ialuronico anch'io sulle rughe labiali. Considerando che ho perso diversi chili e che avrò fatto non più di 4 belle dormite in 4 mesi, per non parlare dei fiumi di lacrime versati, i risultati sono dignitosi: viso riposato (arghhh!!!) e fresco, solo con un'ombra di occhiaie, mai avute prima (è il minimo in queste condizioni ). 

Sto solo, forse stupidamente, tentano di arginare i danni collaterali di quello che è successo; vedermi carina, e non col viso devastato, in questo momento un pochino mi aiuta. Vabbè.


Comunque tornando a Gabriellone nostro, per me un Dio sceso in terra , mi viene da pensare che la bellezza, se non te la sai gestire, e soprattutto se ci punti tutto il cucuzzaro sopra senza aggiungerci un cavolo d'altro, è una vera maledizione perchè è un bene troppo "deperibile", e rincorrerla come se si avessero sempre 20/30 anni è un'impresa che ti prosciuga l'anima (oltre che il portafogli). Ma un uomo così, bello più del sole, sarà sempre bello, anche con qualche ruga, perchè deve massacrarsi in quel modo e sembrare un manichino della standa? Misteri della fede.

Personalmente preferisco, comunque, di gran lunga essere magari definita una bella signora della mia età piuttosto che una vecchia che si accanisce per cercare di mostrarsi per quella che non è e non sarà mai più (gggiovine).

Una mia parente, chirurgo estetico in quel di Milano, a 50 anni suonati, da lontano pare una ragazza di 15 anni, si è rifatta tutto (l'ano non lo so :rotfl, ma da vicino, occapito il viso tirato il nasino e le  labbrotte e le tettotte e il culotto precisi, ma il tricipite che cala (insieme ad altre quisquilie) non lo freni, eh.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io, io
> 
> 
> Dicembre scorso: sorella e amica che insistono per andare a farci punturine. Io, con aria di sufficienza: "non ne sento la necessità". Gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile (post scoperta del tradimento): sono andata. Essenzialmente vitamine e pochissimo acido ialuronico anch'io sulle rughe labiali. Considerando che ho perso diversi chili e che avrò fatto non più di 4 belle dormite in 4 mesi, per non parlare dei fiumi di lacrime versati, i risultati sono dignitosi: viso riposato (arghhh!!!) e fresco, solo con un'ombra di occhiaie, mai avute prima (è il minimo in queste condizioni ).
> ...


Saper invecchiare bene e con cura,  senza pretese assurde, non è da tutti.
E passa prima dall'accettare quello che siamo dentro, che non quello che mostriamo fuori, perchè diventa una conseguenza.


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Saper invecchiare bene e con cura,  senza pretese assurde, non è da tutti.
> E passa prima dall'accettare quello che siamo dentro, che non quello che mostriamo fuori, perchè diventa una conseguenza.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Saper invecchiare bene e con cura,  senza pretese assurde, non è da tutti.
> *E passa prima dall'accettare quello che siamo dentro*, che non quello che mostriamo fuori, perchè diventa una conseguenza.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io, io
> 
> 
> Dicembre scorso: sorella e amica che insistono per andare a farci punturine. Io, con aria di sufficienza: "non ne sento la necessità". Gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile (post scoperta del tradimento): sono andata. Essenzialmente vitamine e pochissimo acido ialuronico anch'io sulle rughe labiali. *Considerando che ho perso diversi chili e che avrò fatto non più di 4 belle dormite in 4 mesi, per non parlare dei fiumi di lacrime versati,* i risultati sono dignitosi: viso riposato (arghhh!!!) e fresco, solo con un'ombra di occhiaie, mai avute prima (è il minimo in queste condizioni ).
> ...



e come no?  capoeira come se piovesse e vedi come frena.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io, io
> 
> 
> Dicembre scorso: sorella e amica che insistono per andare a farci punturine. Io, con aria di sufficienza: "non ne sento la necessità". Gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile (post scoperta del tradimento): sono andata. Essenzialmente vitamine e pochissimo acido ialuronico anch'io sulle rughe labiali. Considerando che ho perso diversi chili e che avrò fatto non più di 4 belle dormite in 4 mesi, per non parlare dei fiumi di lacrime versati, i risultati sono dignitosi: viso riposato (arghhh!!!) e fresco, solo con un'ombra di occhiaie, mai avute prima (è il minimo in queste condizioni ).
> ...


Rifattona! 


Comunque hai fatto bene. Ovviamente.
Su Gabriel...la domanda é.
Ma perché?
Non ne aveva nessun bisogno...
:unhappy:


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rifattona!


Dimmi tutto, tutto ma tuttotutto, ma non quella cosa lì. Te prego 



> Comunque hai fatto bene. Ovviamente.
> Su Gabriel...la domanda é.
> Ma perché?
> Non ne aveva nessun bisogno...
> :unhappy:


E pekkè l'agg ritt: mistero della fede 


Avrà delle fragggilità lui aussi? Non ci posso credere.


Gongolerà quella tizia, quella bella brunetta di cui non ricordo il nome, fidanzata storica, che pianse lacrime di sangue quando fu lasciata, a vederlo adesso in quello stato :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Fiammetta......
> 
> E no eh.
> Adesso Fiamma mi spieghi cosa hai contro Al Pacino.


Contro Al PAcino nulla


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e come no?  capoeira come se piovesse e vedi come frena.


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dimmi tutto, tutto ma tuttotutto, ma non quella cosa lì. Te prego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madonna...lei era...cavolo...non mi ricordo nemmeno io il nome.
Davvero, aveva pianto lacrime di sangue.
Che poi pure lei...mamma mia.
Irriconoscibile oggi.
mi é venuto in mente!
Eva Grimaldi!


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2015)

Non ho mai guardato una telenovelas con Gabriel,  ma giuro che la prossima la guardo. 
Almeno la prima puntata. 
Voglio vedere bene Com é conciato.
Anzi.
Adesso mi cerco su YouTube il filmato se c é di Gabriel di domenica. 
E poi lo posto.




Aiuto...


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io, io
> 
> 
> Dicembre scorso: sorella e amica che insistono per andare a farci punturine. Io, con aria di sufficienza: "non ne sento la necessità". Gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile (post scoperta del tradimento): sono andata. Essenzialmente vitamine e pochissimo acido ialuronico anch'io sulle rughe labiali. Considerando che ho perso diversi chili e che avrò fatto non più di 4 belle dormite in 4 mesi, per non parlare dei fiumi di lacrime versati, i risultati sono dignitosi: viso riposato (arghhh!!!) e fresco, solo con *un'ombra di occhiaie*, mai avute prima (è il minimo in queste condizioni ).
> ...


a me vengono le occhiaie nere quando ho il ciclo:unhappy:
c'è da dire che ho la pelle molto chiara, e fino a qualche anno fa per me l'arrivo dell'estate era una specie di incubo, tutte con l'abbronzatura perfetta già ai primi caldi (lampade, la maggior parte), e io cercavo di abbronzarmi un po' almeno le gambe per mettere la gonna senza collant...poi in seguito mi è passata questa mania, mi metto la gonna con la pelle bianca, appena fa caldo, e al mare uso spesso il blocco totale (che è una specie di stucco) per evitare eritemi e scottature, tanto al massimo divento beige, quindi tanto vale!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma non è gay Garko?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è gay Garko?


un pochino si


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me vengono le occhiaie nere quando ho il ciclo:unhappy:
> c'è da dire che ho la pelle molto chiara, e fino a qualche anno fa per me l'arrivo dell'estate era una specie di incubo, tutte con l'abbronzatura perfetta già ai primi caldi (lampade, la maggior parte), e io cercavo di abbronzarmi un po' almeno le gambe per mettere la gonna senza collant...poi in seguito mi è passata questa mania, mi metto la gonna con la pelle bianca, appena fa caldo, e al mare uso spesso il blocco totale (che è una specie di stucco) per evitare eritemi e scottature, tanto al massimo divento beige, quindi tanto vale!


Per l abbronzatura senza pericoli, e io sono una che ha eritema anche solo guardandolo il sole, robe che in Turchia sono pure andata in ospedale, un mese prima della esposizione beta carotene come se piovesse e mega dosi divise i n sei volte durante la giornata di vit. C  e costantemente protezione minimo trenta. 
Nonostante sia cadaverica diventó nera e niente eritema. 
Manco rossa per dire.
Prova.


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per l abbronzatura senza pericoli, e io sono una che ha eritema anche solo guardandolo il sole, robe che in Turchia sono pure andata in ospedale, un mese prima della esposizione beta carotene come se piovesse e mega dosi divise i n sei volte durante la giornata di vit. C  e costantemente protezione minimo trenta.
> Nonostante sia cadaverica diventó nera e niente eritema.
> Manco rossa per dire.
> Prova.


grazie dei consigli cara, ma ormai non me ne importa più niente
da piccola sono andata anch'io al pronto soccorso, mi ha trascinato mia mamma, e avevo fatto anche delle punture pre vacanze dal dermatologo...ora mi limito ad alzare la gonna quando passeggio in campagna coi cani, tanto non c'è nessuno, e col tempo divento lievemente beige senza scottarmi
al mare sto sotto l'ombrellone


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> un pochino si


Cosa vuol dire un pochino?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire un pochino?


be e' stato un casino di tempo con la grimaldi...inoltre conduce una vita apparentemente etero.
il fatto e' che per il pubblico e' troppo bello per essere straight....per es. a me non piace , manco un po.


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be e' stato un casino di tempo con la grimaldi...inoltre conduce una vita apparentemente etero.
> il fatto e' che per il pubblico* e'* *troppo bello* per essere straight....per es. a me non piace , manco un po.



era...ora sembra un bambolotto, è più bello il Ken

comunque ho visto che ha tipo 3 anni in meno del mio capitano Flint, osti che abisso! imparagonabili


----------



## Caciottina (5 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> era...ora sembra un bambolotto, è più bello il Ken
> 
> comunque ho visto che ha tipo 3 anni in meno del mio capitano Flint, osti che abisso! imparagonabili


vuoi ken reale? ti do pure barbie 

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfLBHxtLCMw[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *be e' stato un casino di tempo con la grimaldi...*inoltre conduce una vita apparentemente etero.
> il fatto e' che per il pubblico e' troppo bello per essere straight....per es. a me non piace , manco un po.


Ah, bè.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vuoi ken reale? ti do pure barbie
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfLBHxtLCMw[/video]



Ciao

non è stato a lui che in una operazione (ingrandimento di muscoli) hanno inserito il muscolo alla rovescia?
Una cosa così ... ho letto qualche anno fa. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è gay Garko?


Secondo me di brutto.
Gay fino all osso.


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vuoi ken reale? ti do pure barbie
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfLBHxtLCMw[/video]



...grazie...:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ...grazie...:unhappy:


lo sapevo che ti sconvolgevi


----------



## Caciottina (5 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è stato a lui che in una operazione (ingrandimento di muscoli) hanno inserito il muscolo alla rovescia?
> Una cosa così ... ho letto qualche anno fa.
> ...



non saprei....mi informo....ma che schifo pero',,come fannop a pensare di essere attraenti??? come???


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be e' stato un casino di tempo con la grimaldi...inoltre conduce una vita apparentemente etero.
> il fatto e' che per il pubblico e' troppo bello per essere straight....per es. a me non piace , manco un po.



ci sono rumors che se la intende da anni con Piersilvio... per quello non si parla niente di lui, niente gossip...


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

La verità:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La verità:


:rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bellissima!


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La verità:



:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (5 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente se lo fanno tutte non lo so, sembra che ci sia vergogna a dirlo perchénon conosco nessuna a parte me e la mia amica.
> Certo le attrici esagerano, ma riengo che se puoi modificare senza stravolgere va bene.
> Infatti dopo, tutti che mi dicevano che viso fresco avessi ma non capivano cosa ci fosse di diverso.
> Io non sono contro, ci vuole misura.
> ...


attenuate...per sempre?
Tebe, passami il nominativo.
ora dipende solo da quanto costa.


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

*meno male*

Gabriel garko non si é rifatto.
http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli...tox_e_un_tiro_mancino_del_web_-113724999/?rss


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gabriel garko non si é rifatto.
> http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli...tox_e_un_tiro_mancino_del_web_-113724999/?rss


quindi quelle foto sono truccate?

ora vado a vedere la puntata di Giletti, quand è andata?


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quindi quelle foto sono truccate?
> 
> ora vado a vedere la puntata di Giletti, quand è andata?


Domenica scorsa, ma non riesco a trovarla in internet.
Se la trovi posta.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2015)

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-f9afae49-bed7-4ab0-9a35-aa71539a1fd1.html

boh a me sembra un po' diverso, ma in effetti non è allucinante


----------



## zanna (7 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-f9afae49-bed7-4ab0-9a35-aa71539a1fd1.html
> 
> boh a me sembra un po' diverso, ma in effetti non è allucinante


Ma frega/fottesega qualcuno l'ha detto per caso? :facepalm:


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma frega/fottesega qualcuno l'ha detto per caso? :facepalm:


uhm...per ora no, perchè?


----------



## zanna (7 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> uhm...per ora no, perchè?


Speravo fossero passati JB o oscuro ... o perply ... avrebbero dato un tono meno soft al 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Speravo fossero passati JB o oscuro ... o perply ... avrebbero dato un tono meno soft al 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



senti lupastro insensibbbile, metti che il gabriel sia davvero conciato come nelle foto e che il fidanzato ovviamente lo molli e che quindi arrivi qua a versare tutte le sue lacrime?? eh?


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> senti lupastro insensibbbile, metti che il gabriel sia davvero conciato come nelle foto e che il fidanzato ovviamente lo molli e che quindi arrivi qua a versare tutte le sue lacrime?? eh?


spassosissima la sua intervista di oggi, su un quotidiano per di più.
in sostanza dice che la gente sta seduta davanti al pc e lo giudica poiché è soloinvidiosa di lui (motivazione mai addotta da NESSUNO quando viene perculato). 
gossippari romani e zagarolesi (si dice così?) dicono che gabriel non sia fidanzato poiché troppo farfallone e convinto che solo così il suo segreto di pulcinella sia al sicuro. 
la sua villa ha mura più alte di quella del presidente della repubblica a marechiaro, a napoli. 
fine momento scemità. :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (7 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> senti lupastro insensibbbile, metti che il gabriel sia davvero conciato come nelle foto e che il fidanzato ovviamente lo molli e che quindi arrivi qua a versare tutte le sue lacrime?? eh?


:scared: :scared::scared: Ossignur dici che corriamo pure questo rischio???


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> spassosissima la sua intervista di oggi, su un quotidiano per di più.
> in sostanza dice che la gente sta seduta davanti al pc e lo giudica poiché è soloinvidiosa di lui (motivazione mai addotta da NESSUNO quando viene perculato).
> gossippari romani e zagarolesi (si dice così?) dicono che gabriel non sia fidanzato poiché troppo farfallone e convinto che solo così il suo segreto di pulcinella sia al sicuro.
> la sua villa ha mura più alte di quella del presidente della repubblica a marechiaro, a napoli.
> fine momento scemità. :singleeye:


boh io sto sdraiata davanti al pc, non so tu...


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :scared: :scared::scared: Ossignur dici che corriamo pure questo rischio???



mi pare ovvio!


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

ok ho visto un pezzo dell'intervista.

c'ha la faccia di plastica, sembra un incrocio tra Cicciobello e Ciop di Cip&ciop.

quindi dicesse meno cavolate che l'ha "montata il web" la storia.. si sarà reso conto dei commenti terribili che sono circolati nei vari siti, s'è vergognato, ed ha inventato sta panzana. nell'attesa d'aggiustarsi

ma ci si può rifare al contrario? cioè  tornare indietro dopo aver fatto botox?


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-f9afae49-bed7-4ab0-9a35-aa71539a1fd1.html
> 
> boh a me sembra un po' diverso, ma in effetti non è allucinante


A me sembra molto diverso.
Cioè. 
Non dirmi che quegli zigomi sono naturali.
E vogliamo parlare della matita nera sopra l occhio?

No no.
Negativo.


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok ho visto un pezzo dell'intervista.
> 
> c'ha la faccia di plastica, sembra un incrocio tra Cicciobello e Ciop di Cip&ciop.
> 
> ...


Concordo.

L effetto del boom sparisce dopo sei mesi, ma se continui a farlo alla fine rimani di plastica a vita.


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> L effetto del boom sparisce dopo sei mesi, ma se continui a farlo alla fine rimani di plastica a vita.


quindi rimarrà tappato in casa per i prossimi 6 mesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

magari tra un pochetto gli scende il livello di gonfiore..


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

mi sono sempre chiesta come mai Özpetek chiamò proprio lui per la parte del malato di aids


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono sempre chiesta come mai Özpetek chiamò proprio lui per la parte del malato di aids


non è stata male la sua interpretazione lì però eh?


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è stata male la sua interpretazione lì però eh?


Per forza...era praticamente morto...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2015)

Ha scritto nessuno che adesso somiglia a Joker di Batman?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

comprendo la paura d'invecchiare , soprattutto in quel mondo, capisco l'estrema vanità ...ma non arrivo proprio a spiegarmi le scelte che imbruttiscono .
lui che piaccia o no era davvero molto bello , ora è l'ennesima caricatura .forse c'è una distorsione , una specie di dismorfofobia.
proprio non ci arrivo
la battuta sullo scambio con eva grimaldi che lo fa diventare ccougar naturalmente è della mia blogger preferita: selvaggia lucarelli


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> comprendo la paura d'invecchiare , soprattutto in quel mondo, capisco l'estrema vanità ...ma non arrivo proprio a spiegarmi le scelte che imbruttiscono .
> lui che piaccia o no era davvero molto bello , ora è l'ennesima caricatura .forse c'è una distorsione , una specie di dismorfofobia.
> proprio non ci arrivo
> la battuta sullo scambio con eva grimaldi che lo fa diventare ccougar naturalmente è della mia blogger preferita: selvaggia lucarelli


concordo, lui era molto bello, anche se a me non è mai piaciuto.

e qui parliamo di paura di invecchiare..

io sono curiosa di vedere come saranno le varie stelline del momento che già sono rifatte , liposuzionate e botoxate ora tra 10 anni..


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno praticamente tutte, a parte me e quattro mie amiche.
> Ho detto qual è la mia impressione, guardando attrici che, con tutta evidenza, lo fanno sempre
> C'è chi lo fa per il matrimonio dei figli per far figura Eek



Io invece prendo un vasetto di pomodoro lo apro in modo che entri aria lo lascio al sole una settimana e poi mi faccio gli impacchi. Bisogna stare un filino attenti a non morire ma nessuno mi da 70 anni.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è stata male la sua interpretazione lì però eh?


è dimagrito e il trucco ha fatto l'altra parte.
almeno lì usava la sua voce,all'inizio era doppiato


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è dimagrito e il trucco ha fatto l'altra parte.
> almeno lì usava la sua voce,all'inizio era doppiato


a me non è dispiaciuto, nel contesto comunque non ha stonato.. 

oddio poi non lo so, io non ho mai visto nessun altra interpretazione di Garko, mai una fiction né nulla per cui..


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

io sono talmente vanitosa da rifiutare ogni sorta di ritocco che mi snaturerebbe .concordo con la magnani "ci ho messo 50 anni per averle"


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono sempre chiesta come mai Özpetek chiamò proprio lui per la parte del malato di aids


Eppure in quel ruolo mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me non è dispiaciuto, nel contesto comunque non ha stonato..
> 
> oddio poi non lo so, io non ho mai visto nessun altra interpretazione di Garko, mai una fiction né nulla per cui..


Non farlo.
Te la ricordi Samara?
Ecco...






Paura


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farlo.
> Te la ricordi Samara?
> Ecco...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che poi è sempre accompagnato da grandissime performanti, tipo la Arculi e co....


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

Comunque la palma d oro della dismorfofobia e dell orrore per me ce l ha Donatella Versace.
La faccia è qualcosa di veramente inquietante  e poi ho visto delle forte qualche giorno fa di lei e j. Lopez vicine con due vestiti praticamente uguali scollatissimi, trasparentissimi eccetera.
Porca puttana.
Hai la pelle che cade,Cristo.
Copriti.
Un orrore totale.
Grottesca.


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque la palma d oro della dismorfofobia e dell orrore per me ce l ha Donatella Versace.
> La faccia è qualcosa di veramente inquietante  e poi ho visto delle forte qualche giorno fa di lei e j. Lopez vicine con due vestiti praticamente uguali scollatissimi, trasparentissimi eccetera.
> Porca puttana.
> Hai la pelle che cade,Cristo.
> ...


la foto che gira della vecchia cadente al mare super abbronzatissima ma con tette rifatte, è lei?


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

*sì, è lei*

sì


----------



## Tessa (7 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me sembra molto diverso.
> Cioè.
> Non dirmi che quegli zigomi sono naturali.
> E vogliamo parlare della matita nera sopra l occhio?
> ...


L'occhio abbisogna della blefaro. 
Ora che e' tutto teso si nota che la palpebra casca.


----------



## Tessa (7 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece prendo un vasetto di pomodoro lo apro in modo che entri aria lo lascio al sole una settimana e poi mi faccio gli impacchi. Bisogna stare un filino attenti a non morire ma nessuno mi da 70
> 
> Mi approfondisci questa tecnica Sbriciolata?
> Farei di tutto per restare giovane. Anche impacchi di cacca di pipistrello se giovano


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì


Figurativi questa con il vestito scollacciato e trasparente vicino alla Lopez.
E che fa pure boccuccia a cuore.








Mio. Dio.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Figurativi questa con il vestito scollacciato e trasparente vicino alla Lopez.
> E che fa pure boccuccia a cuore.
> 
> 
> ...


Già.  Invece La Lopez dal vivo e' esattamente come appare nelle foto. Una gran figa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece prendo un vasetto di pomodoro lo apro in modo che entri aria lo lascio al sole una settimana e poi mi faccio gli impacchi. Bisogna stare un filino attenti a non morire ma nessuno mi da 70 anni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì


mamma mia , mamma mia.
 ora ditemi voi cosa se ne può fare una donna di avere due tette perfette su un corpo decadente .mi cala una tristezza assoluta su questa installazione che maggiormente evidenzia lo sfascio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia , mamma mia.
> ora ditemi voi cosa se ne può fare una donna di avere due tette perfette su un corpo decadente .mi cala una tristezza assoluta su questa installazione che maggiormente evidenzia lo sfascio.


Però sia lei sia la figlia sono anoressiche.
Sono malate.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

come avevo già detto tempo fa non so come sia ancora viva allegra (nome poco adatto )





Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sia lei sia la figlia sono anoressiche.
> Sono malate.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)




----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece prendo un vasetto di pomodoro lo apro in modo che entri aria lo lascio al sole una settimana e poi mi faccio gli impacchi. Bisogna stare un filino attenti a non morire ma nessuno mi da 70 anni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Figurativi questa con il vestito scollacciato e trasparente vicino alla Lopez.
> E che fa pure boccuccia a cuore.
> 
> 
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10159


chi è 'sto granchio?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

una ragazza infelice





zadig ha detto:


> chi è 'sto granchio?


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> una ragazza infelice


uno dei casi in cui i soldi non fanno la felicità? (si direbbe una ricca... )


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> uno dei casi in cui i soldi non fanno la felicità? (si direbbe una ricca... )


ha ereditato i soldi di versace .
ma l'anoressia è una malattia "antipatica" perché spesso colpisce chi "ha tutto" in soldi e cultura.difficilmente si riscontra in ambienti poveri


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha ereditato i soldi di versace .
> ma l'anoressia è una malattia "antipatica" perché spesso colpisce chi "ha tutto" in soldi *e cultura*.difficilmente si riscontra in ambienti poveri


Soldi probabile, cultura chissà.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Soldi probabile, cultura chissà.


pare che l'anoressica tipo sia la prima della classe , perfezionista in tutto e competitiva.
poi, secondo me la cosa è dilagata e ad oggi , purtroppo, vale anche tanto altro come fenomeni che influenzano, la rete con tanti blog pro ana e roba varia


----------



## zanna (8 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Soldi probabile, cultura chissà.


:up:


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha ereditato i soldi di versace .
> ma l'anoressia è una malattia "antipatica" perché spesso colpisce chi "ha tutto" in soldi e cultura.difficilmente si riscontra in ambienti poveri


succede a chi ha troppo tempo da buttare perchè non deve usarlo a darsi da fare per sopravvivere.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :up:


te lo magno quel pollice


----------



## Dalida (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che l'anoressica tipo sia la prima della classe , perfezionista in tutto e competitiva.
> *poi, secondo me la cosa è dilagata e ad oggi , purtroppo, vale anche tanto altro come fenomeni che influenzano*, la rete con tanti blog pro ana e roba varia


mi sa di sì.
che io sappia è abbastanza uniforme, ormai.
è davvero un tunnel, ciclica come la depressione.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

pressapoco anche





zadig ha detto:


> succede a chi ha troppo tempo da buttare perchè non deve usarlo a darsi da fare per sopravvivere.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che l'anoressica tipo sia la prima della classe , perfezionista in tutto e competitiva.
> poi, secondo me la cosa è dilagata e ad oggi , purtroppo, vale anche tanto altro come fenomeni che influenzano, la rete con tanti blog pro ana*L *e roba varia


Corretto.


----------



## zanna (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo magno quel pollice


Ossignur ... e io che ti ho sempre letta come personcina a modo


----------



## drusilla (8 Maggio 2015)

ecco Garko circondato da... uomini 

http://www.dagospia.com/mediagallery/Dago_fotogallery-120697/587635.htm


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che vi ridete tu e Brunetta?
Botox fai da te.
Si risparmia.


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No ma...
> L avete visto?
> :unhappy::calcio:apa:


Ho visto le foto...senza parole, era un così bel figo! :unhappy:


----------

